# Nathan Nandez



## Dany20 (20 Novembre 2020)

Classe '95. Milita nel Cagliari. Nasce trequartista, ma si adatta a tutti i ruoli del centrocampo. Secondo me è molto sottovalutato.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Novembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Classe '95. Milita nel Cagliari. Nasce trequartista, ma si adatta a tutti i ruoli del centrocampo. Secondo me è molto sottovalutato.



Giocatore straordinario che adoro letteralmente.
In serie A attualmente credo sia il migliore interprete per la capacità di abbinare qualità e quantità.
Al posto del tanto sponsorizzato chiesa non mi sarebbe affatto dispiaciuto.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Novembre 2020)

Molto molto bravo, ricorda a tratti anche Guttuso ma molto più tecnico.


----------



## First93 (20 Novembre 2020)

Per me fortissimo, infatti il napoli si era interessato quest'estate.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Novembre 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Classe '95. Milita nel Cagliari. Nasce trequartista, ma si adatta a tutti i ruoli del centrocampo. Secondo me è molto sottovalutato.



Forte forte, preso al fantacalcio l' anno scorso mi ha dato tante soddisfazioni. 
Bella anche l'evoluzione da mezz'ala ad esterno quasi offensivo, molto alla Sabitzer del Lipsia. 
Uno con cui si potrebbe fare un lavoro del genere è Zaracho. 

Comunque il Cagliari lavora davvero bene, spesso troppo sottovalutata come società a dispetto delle solite Atalanta e Sassuolo. 

A me anche Simeone intriga tanto per dire. E Sottil e Zappa son due ragazzi da tenere d'occhio


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Novembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Forte forte, preso al fantacalcio l' anno scorso mi ha dato tante soddisfazioni.
> Bella anche l'evoluzione da mezz'ala ad esterno quasi offensivo, molto alla Sabitzer del Lipsia.
> Uno con cui si potrebbe fare un lavoro del genere è Zaracho.
> 
> ...



Ha avuto un ambientamento turbolento a Cagliari, ma adesso sta facendo il salto di qualità. Davvero un bel centrocampista, ibrido, completo. Vedremo che scelte farà perché di solito i giocatori lasciano Cagliari malvolentieri se si inseriscono bene e dunque costano tanto e restano a lungo.


----------

